# Pedders in VA/DC/MD?



## Monarofan (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of pedders dealers in the Washington DC Metro area (Virginia/DC/Maryland)? I have looked on Pedder's website and written to Pedder's a couple of times with no response.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Monarofan said:


> Does anyone know of pedders dealers in the Washington DC Metro area (Virginia/DC/Maryland)? I have looked on Pedder's website and written to Pedder's a couple of times with no response.


I had a Street II kit installed by Bob's Wheel and Tire in Charlottesville. They're not a "dealer" but I heard they had a fair about of experience in with poly and setting cars up for track use. No regrets.

CAM down in Durham NC or Rocks and Racing in NJ are the closest dealers. I bought my kit from Frank at Rocks & Racing.


----------



## Monarofan (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks. Any guidance on what installation should cost?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Monarofan said:


> Thanks. Any guidance on what installation should cost?


PM'd.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Monarofan said:


> Does anyone know of pedders dealers in the Washington DC Metro area (Virginia/DC/Maryland)? I have looked on Pedder's website and written to Pedder's a couple of times with no response.


Frank at Rocksand Racing is probably your closest dealer, unless you wanted to take a ride up to see me!

What questions can i answer for you?


----------



## Monarofan (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Rob. I mainly want to avoid the worry of strub rub. I have had the GTO 3 years now. I think there was some rub a while back when the tires got out of alignment. The right front tire was also worn prematurely. I am a bit paranoid that will happen again.

Chris


----------

